# Helped A Guy Out



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I was golfing the other day with a tourist from Germany. Luckily his "english" was such we could communicate. Up till about the 6th hole he was always swinging for the fences with each shot, while complaining about his distances. This while swinging as hard as it seemed he possibly could. He had a shot that put him in between clubs. I believe he was between a 6 and 7 iron. I suggested he just take a nice easy, smooth tempo swing with his 6 iron to get across the hazard, hit the green, and hopefully stay on it. Yes, there is probably a rules infringement here, but in this instance it was not a big deal. Just a friendly game.

He took his easy, well balanced, smooth tempo swing, and low and behold he hit his 6 iron farther than he ever had before. He was quite surprised at his distance. Not only did he clear the hazard, he also flew the green by about 10 yards. It was no surprise to me. He had finally discovered that with a nice easy, well balanced swing, he could hit the ball farther than he had been. After playing the next 12 holes with this newly acquired swing, he had actually gain a club, and a half in distance. 

After the round we visited the 19th. He told me he, and his wife are over here visiting the southwest, in a rental RV. I told him to stop by the park, and his first nights stay was on me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hacker AL (Sep 24, 2011)

I had a guy i hardly knew give me swing advice once on the course...I hope he returns that 3 iron once he has it removed!!!!!!!lol,lol, All screwing off aside. Nice that you could help a person enjoy this game even more.Good Karma your way on the free stay also.


----------



## twoputt (Oct 6, 2010)

Very nice, I play with a guy now who tries to kill it every time. I would say something but it is too fun to watch. 

Except, watching and listening to the frustration he has makes me want to sharpen the blade on my wedge and slit my wrists with it...


----------



## Clutch (Oct 16, 2011)

*unwanted help*

Just today i went out to the range without any plans to stick around for a round, I just got into golf, bought a set of used clubs off of a friend and am just trying to get into the game. I have only a few tips from close friends guiding me, but the fact of the matter is I have a spinal injury that prevents me from making a proper swing. Here I am butchering the ball (I admit it), minding my own business when the guy next to me on the range just says "I can't do it any longer, it's just too bad" and he came up to me asking if I wanted to learn how to hit a golf ball, I was somewhat amused and said yes (big mistake) so he proceeded to show me his swing. After trying to replicate what he did the jabs started coming in, with comments like "my daughter, now she does have talent" and "sorry to see such good clubs being mishandled" and the best one which he saved for last "well, good luck, keep whacking away at it" and suggesting I get professional help. A few minutes later a friend from work showed up and asked me how I was doing to which I just replied "well I've just been laughed off the practice range" he replied by telling me "oh so you're the one that guy was talking about".

Really, do you guys like to alienate everybody? I was in the range, not holding anybody up on the course. If this is the kind of people I'd be interacting with I am not so sure I want to pursue this. I see experienced players gripe all the time about the lack of etiquette the newbies have on the course, but what about the etiquette you should observe with a newbie?

By the way, my nickname is my motorcycle handle, not related to golf in any way.


----------



## Hacker AL (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry you had to go thru that. Please dont let this be a reflection of all golfers. You ran into a true a$$. I suggest you have a lesson or two from a pro. It can get you going on the right track and help you with a swing that will work within your limitations due to you injury. Welcome to the forumn and this wonderfull game.....


----------



## Gas Hawg (Oct 10, 2011)

Hacker AL said:


> Sorry you had to go thru that. Please dont let this be a reflection of all golfers. You ran into a true a$$. I suggest you have a lesson or two from a pro. It can get you going on the right track and help you with a swing that will work within your limitations due to you injury. Welcome to the forumn and this wonderfull game.....


X2.... Don't let that jack-wagon's poor actions influence you at all. He was probably beat up as a kid anyway.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It's funny, but my regular partner is a guy much younger than me, a physical education teacher in great physical condition and someone who plays a decent game of golf, low 80's most of the time. He has this little pansy-ass swing that wouldn't hurt a bug sitting on his ball. I've always thought he could be better if he tried to hit the ball harder.


----------

